# question about horse poop texture



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

My horse's poop has been hard pieces that seperate. I can tell it has moisture cause it leaves a spot on the floor and...this is gross but when she sometimes steps in it fluids come so that's good but isn't the horse poop suppose to be in piles and kinda...together? Her poop seperates into these kidney bean shape things....sorry for the detailed information..but is that healthy?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would be concerned if it were different than normal. For the most part, so long as she doesn't have the squirts or is passing hard, dry pellets, she's okay. My two horses are fed the same. They share from the same hay pile, they eat the same amount of the same grain. But they both have different poop. While Gracie's is more firm and "apple" shaped, Ricci's is more fibrous. They're both healthy, just different. =]


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

If your horse is on grass 24-7 there poop will be a lot losser and be green.
If they are getting feed etc then i would expect it to be in small balls that crumple when they hit the ground so your horses sound like there healthy.
However if there was a drastic poop change id start doing monitoring to ensure nothing is going on. Its alot to do with diet


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys. 
She is on grass 24/7 but the grass is sparse now since we have 4 horses on the pasture so we have been feeding them their hay which just grass/clover hay. and I also have her on vitamins and probiotics and I mix it with wheat bran(not a whole lot) so she will eat it. She poops all the time. Maybe it's because there is less grass now. She has never had soft poop that practically all went together. I will keep an eye out on it. She seems healthy though and she does have moisture in it and she drinks water.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, those firm little bean shaped pellets about the size of an egg are completely normal. If she starts having poop that is very loose (more like pancake batter or cow poop), then you should look at her diet. Until then, she's fine.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

alright,thanks! =D I feel better.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

You're still giving her wheat bran? Be careful with it.. it can lead to big issues.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

vivache said:


> You're still giving her wheat bran? Be careful with it.. it can lead to big issues.


 
Yes. I talked to my vet and asked them if it was okay. The vet has a degree in nutrition and it is okay for her. I only give her a small bit. I also give her vitamins with calicium in it. She won't eat her vitamins or probiotics without it.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you tried rice bran? It might be more tasty, and is definitely more healthy.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Just curious- why would rice bran be healthier than wheat bran? Both are very high in phosphorous. I know rice bran has more fat. But other than that?


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

That's what I was thinking, the fat(coats, etc.). But, of course, not every horse needs excess fat.. it depends on the rest of their diet. Plus it has more vitamins, such as E. Neither bran is great, I'd prefer to feed a pelleted feed if just mixing with supplements.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

She can't be on rice bran because she gains waaay too much so easily.

In small amounts it cannot hurt her.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

and I can't feed her pelleted feed the vet said because she has coliced from it.


----------



## Kayley (Sep 11, 2010)

Her poo sounds fine  If it got sloppy thats when i would worry!


----------

